
BCG Gamma – Senior Software Engineer – Paris or London – Full-Time – Onsite - fremont_emeline
You are responsible for advanced software solutions;
You develop innovative problem solving solutions will support mission critical decision analytics for our clientsl;
You develop feature enhancements to our platform, develop industry-leading analytics software solutions and methodologies and provide talks and papers in industry leading conferences on behalf of BCG Gamma.<p>Tech: GO, C++, Java, Scala, JavaScript, TypeScript DevOps: Docker, Kubernetes, CI&#x2F;CD, Terraform, unix-based command line Full stack development: GraphQL, React Data: SQL, Spark, Hadoop Data Science and machine learning (Pandas, Scikit learn) Deep learning (Tensorflow, Keras etc.) Cloud: AWS&#x2F;Azure&#x2F;Google<p>To apply: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;talent.bcg.com&#x2F;apply&#x2F;FolderDetail&#x2F;CEMA-WESA-Gamma-X-Senior-Software-Engineer&#x2F;10020852
======
ijstokes
Cool to see this posted. I'm a Principal working at BCG in New York. I've been
with BCG Gamma for a year and I've loved it. Smart, hardworking, and humble
people doing some really interesting work.

